# Auto speaker caliberation on HK avr 254



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

Was trying the speaker calib with my new system and for some reason the system could not find the Rear Speakers? It is a 7.1 system but am only using 5.1. I have the speakers hooked up in the rear speaker hookup in the back. When manually calib it notices them fine. For a noob is it worth doing the AUTO calib? Help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

newyorkmets54 said:


> It is a 7.1 system but am only using 5.1. I have the speakers hooked up in the rear speaker hookup in the back.


You have the rear surround speakers plugged into the wrong speaker terminals on the back of the receiver.
On a 5.1 setup using a 7.1 receiver the "rear" speaker terminals are for the 6th and 7th channels. You need to use the side surround channels.


----------



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey Tony. Why did I hear it detect the rear speakers when I put it in manual mode?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It still knows they are there but the standard is if your only using 5.1 you leave the "rear" speaker terminals empty even if you have the side surrounds placed on the rear walls.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

newyorkmets54 said:


> Was trying the speaker calib with my new system and for some reason the system could not find the Rear Speakers? It is a 7.1 system but am only using 5.1. I have the speakers hooked up in the rear speaker hookup in the back. When manually calib it notices them fine. For a noob is it worth doing the AUTO calib??





> Why did I hear it detect the rear speakers when I put it in manual mode?


If you use the autocalibration the AVr assumes that you'll have L+C+R+SL+SR, and that the SBR+SBL will be empty.

In your case you're connecting the SL to SBL and SR to SBR, so the AVR skips where you connected the speakers; but I'm sure it will test the SL and SR even if there's no spekaers connected ....Can you ear something when the AVr test the SL and SR??? ...I'm sure you don't, Right???

When you do it manually, you choose the spot that you want to test, Can you ear anything when you test SL and SR???

EDIT: The auto-calibration is a good starting point, specially if your AVR has a PEQ.


----------



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

Tony, is there a chance that the Auto caliber could blow my subwoofer?? I was doing it with the microfone on ear level where i sit and the subwoofer was getting very loud. Then when watching TV it didnt sound like it was on but the power was there.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

newyorkmets54 said:


> ...is there a chance that the Auto caliber could blow my subwoofer?? I was doing it with the microfone on ear level where i sit and the subwoofer was getting very loud. Then when watching TV it didnt sound like it was on but the power was there.


No, most likely the lack of bass has to do with the TV program (most of the time there's not much bass on it) ...try a DVD and you'll see the difference :yes:


----------

